# Erfahrung mit der SHIMANO POWER AERO SURF TWIN TIP 425 AX



## Fynn_sh (23. Februar 2005)

Moin

ich habe mir die o.g. Rute letztens angeguckt und ich glaube.........da kommt was teures auf mich zu  :q 

Der erste Eindruck war mehr als nur gut. :k  Was mir bei den Shimanos besonders gut gefällt ist das Gewicht unten im Griff  :m 

Nun meine Frage, hat jemand schon Praxiserfahrungen mit den Ruten? 
Denn der Preis ist ja schon ...  #t 

Gruß
Fynn


----------



## xstsxxfxn (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Erfahrung mit der SHIMANO POWER AERO SURF TWIN TIP 425 AX*

Hallo Fynn,

fische die Ruten jetzt 4 Monate und bin begeistert von dem Stock.
Sie läßt sich super werfen und ist auch in der Bissanzeige sehr 
sensibel.
Frag mal bei Marcel1409 nach was er für die Stöcker haben möchte denke da bekommst Du einen guten Kurs.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Fynn_sh (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Erfahrung mit der SHIMANO POWER AERO SURF TWIN TIP 425 AX*

Moin Ralf

ja das bestätigt genau meinen ersten Eindruck der Ruten  :m 

Wie siehts denn mit den 2 Spitzen aus, hälst du sie für überflüssig oder hat man da wirklich sone Vorteile?  |kopfkrat 

Gruß
Fynn


----------



## xstsxxfxn (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Erfahrung mit der SHIMANO POWER AERO SURF TWIN TIP 425 AX*

Hallo Fynn,

die weiche Spitze fürs Buttangeln und die harte für raue Winde macht schon Sinn. Ich komme mit der weichen Spitze sogar weiter raus.
Gruß
Ralf





			
				fischer-man1 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Ralf
> 
> ja das bestätigt genau meinen ersten Eindruck der Ruten  :m
> 
> ...


----------



## Fynn_sh (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Erfahrung mit der SHIMANO POWER AERO SURF TWIN TIP 425 AX*

Hallo Ralf

danke für deine Erfahrungen  :m 

Fischt die hier sonst keiner?  |kopfkrat 

Gruß
Fynn


----------



## jiggertom (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Erfahrung mit der SHIMANO POWER AERO SURF TWIN TIP 425 AX*

Super Ruten ,

Ich fische diese Ruten seit August 2004 , sie laden sich hervoragend auf und bringen 
richtig Weite , ich denke bei Marcel bist Du in guten Händen , was den Preis anbetrifft !


----------



## Fynn_sh (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Erfahrung mit der SHIMANO POWER AERO SURF TWIN TIP 425 AX*

Hallo

also an Shimano komme ich auf keinen Fall drumherum.:m Ich habe mir jetzt mal die silbernen Shimano Ruten, ich glaube Super Aero Technium angeguckt. 

Ist auch ein schönes Stöckchen. Aber ist auch wieder ein bischen teurer. 

Was meint ihr, lohnen die 50€ mehr pro Rute, oder doch lieber die mit den 2 Spitzen?

Mit wie viel Gramm kommen die Power Aero Surf Twin Tips denn am Besten zurecht? Brauchen die auch 200gr um sich aufzuladen? 
Meine bisherigen Brandungsruten, Grossmann Masterline Surf, sind ziemlich hart und brauchen schon 190gr...und das ist mir an manchen Tagen schon ein bischen zu viel und wird ziemlich schnell anstrengend, wenn der Dorsch denn mal da ist. 

Gruß
Fynn


----------



## Marcel1409 (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Erfahrung mit der SHIMANO POWER AERO SURF TWIN TIP 425 AX*



			
				fischer-man1 schrieb:
			
		

> .
> 
> Was meint ihr, lohnen die 50€ mehr pro Rute, oder doch lieber die mit den 2 Spitzen?
> Gruß
> Fynn



Was sollst du für die "Silbernen" löhnen?


----------



## Fynn_sh (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Erfahrung mit der SHIMANO POWER AERO SURF TWIN TIP 425 AX*

Moin

ich habe noch nicht nach den Preisen gesucht, bei HAV kostet die aber 60€ mehr als die Twin Tip. Bei anderen Läden wird es dann wohl ähnlich sein denke ich.
Was sollen die denn bei dir kosten? Kannst mir ja mal eine PN schicken 

Gruß
Fynn


----------



## AudiGott1984 (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Erfahrung mit der SHIMANO POWER AERO SURF TWIN TIP 425 AX*

Es muß ja nicht immer gleich sowas teures sein !
Schon mal über die Beast Master nachgedacht ? Ich hab sie mir gestern zugelegt ! Habe also noch keine Erfahrungswerte . Diese teile ich aber nach dem ersten Angen damit mit !!

Sicher ist die Twin Tip mit ihren zwei Spitzen schon ne feine Sache ! Aber sie ist auch sehr teuer ! Andererseits bekommst du da für dein Geld echt Top Qualität !

MfG Maik


----------

